# Looking for good hardware/*NIX mags and sites



## PacketMan (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd like to find some web sites and magazines that are excellent in their columns and reporting of various (new) hardware and thus of course, their use in 'UNIX' and Linux OS's. I go to the various stores around here and its all geared towards Windows OS of course.  I want to read from people who have deployed hardware in the *NIX world.  I'm guessing such magazines and web sites cater mostly to Linux, and thus I guess beggars can't be chooser.  But if anyone can recommend sources that are hardcore 'UNIX', especially FreeBSD then I would be grateful.

In a general way my focus is: NAS, desktop, home theater, and gaming.

Thanks again,
PacketMan


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 30, 2015)

http://bsdmag.org/
https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/journal


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 30, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> http://bsdmag.org/
> https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/journal




Thanks, but not sure those are the magazines for me yet. BSD Mag looks very professional, but reading about Python programming is not what I am looking for in a magazine at this time.  Maybe what I want doesn't exist.  Focused on hardware, focused on BSD.


----------

